# 7.36 gram yield from inquarting



## Tndavid (Oct 10, 2016)

This was my first time inquarting. I love this process, from the golden cornflakes to the finished product. I am hooked even deeper. Thanks to all of you and this unlimited plethora of knowledge. I think for a newbie I didn't do too shabby. And a special thanks to my buddy Topher!! All criticism is welcomed. 








Sorry for the poor pictures.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 10, 2016)

Well that gold powder was certainly a good looking colour


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 10, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Well that gold powder was certainly a good looking colour


Thanks. Mr. Harold's washing procedure prevails again.


----------



## Shark (Oct 10, 2016)

I love seeing those pipes. It is so fun to watch them form when cooling.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 10, 2016)

Shark said:


> I love seeing those pipes. It is so fun to watch them form when cooling.



Hehe until you start making bars and then you're doing everything you can to STOP them forming


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 10, 2016)

So true Shark, and Anachronism, I ain't that big yet. Yet!! Lol


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 14, 2016)

Added a tiny amount to the small button from inquarting. The extra came from a few fingers I had running. 

Ain't much but sure is purty


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 15, 2016)

Good looking job.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 15, 2016)

$320 worth purty!
Keep up the good work. It all adds up!


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm trying. I love my new found addiction. Science is so amazing. I'm going for gold filled next. Just gotta get me some HNO3. I also have to sell all my e-crap to get funds for the good stuff. Thanks again for this amazing forum. GRF Rocks!!!!!


----------

